
Design Docs for the London Stock Exchange [pdf] - cgoodmac
http://www.londonstockexchange.com/products-and-services/trading-services/guide-to-new-trading-system.pdf
======
trhway
sounds secure enough (for the 2nd Millennium ):

3.5 Connection security

Following the FIX standard, Message Authentication is not supported on
Millennium Exchange. However, each CompID is assigned a password on creation
that must be specified in the first logon message. Participants are required
to change the default password on first logon.

~~~
ramchip
What's the problem?

~~~
trhway
like sending password instead of something like a hash of concatenation of the
password with current date/time.

~~~
xufi
You would think they'd have a better way to manage info from not leaking out.

------
cheez
These aren't design docs.

